# 9800XT temperature censor



## Valkyrie (May 19, 2005)

Goodday, i am useing ATi Tool 0.24 Beta 9, on my 9800XT, and when i look on the temperature consor in ATI Tool and in Catalyst Overdrive, it shows 60C in both... But when i look at the GPU temperature in Everest Home Edotion, it shows 40C.
I then talked to a developer on the Everest forum and he told me that ATi Tool and Overdrive adds about 20C for compensation reasons.

I just wanted to know, why do Overdrive and ATi Tool do this... whats the reason?


----------



## grazzhoppa (May 19, 2005)

Getting a temperature sensor literally in the core is either impossible or unpractical.  The sensor is close to the core but not in it.  So the temperature it reads is slightly cooler than the temperature inside the core.  It's good that ati tool puts a 'buffer' on the temperature so that the chances of overheating and having the card die is decreased.


----------



## smallpc (May 19, 2005)

Hi Valkyrie,
It's normal, I have a HIS radeon 9800pro, and I have the same problem like you. W1ZZARD told me that it normal, there is a difference of +20°C. (bug of atitool)
So, 40°C for your graphic card, it'S OK.

Best regards


----------



## Valkyrie (May 19, 2005)

Its not a bug of ATI Tool from what i can gather, Catalyst Overdrive does it to, is this +20C to the temperature a universal thing for ATI cards?

Now i dont know where the consor for the GPU is, and i agree that a buffer is good but i wish ATI would have told us that they do this, i've been sitting here wondering what the hell was going on. 20C is quite alot, i seriously though that there was something really wrong with my card. 
This is a thing i would like to have known from ATi.

----
But to breake things down, the 40C in Everest is the TRUE temperature of the probe! Right?


----------



## W1zzard (May 20, 2005)

i have answered this a few times here already

the sensor on the 9800 series is located in an extra chip under the gpu core. since this method of measuring temperature gives results which are not close to the real gpu temperature, ati chose to add +20°C to all gpu core readings because they say "it's a realistic way to get the temperature" (thread on rage3d forums a long time ago).

so i chose to follow ati's method.

rivatuner and everest do not do this and use the real reading.


----------



## Valkyrie (May 20, 2005)

Ok thanks for that Wizzard, that cleared a few things.

I like the idea that ATi does this to help prevent burnt cards, but i would like to have know it from ATi... Like i said before i seriously thought there were something wrong with my card.
But that cleared up, i thank you all for your answers.


Valkyrie.....out!


----------

